# Pate Lake Crappie



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Trolled from 6am till 2pm. Caught probably 50-100 crappie but for about every 5 small one we'd catch 1 keeper. We ended up keeping 12 crappie for the day that none we under 10 inches and the biggest was 13 1/2 inches. Not a bad day they were all filleting size. 

Pate Lake isn't like any other lake that we've trolled so it took some getting used to and effort to find the fish. They seemed fairly scattered but we fished trolled a grassline in about 10 foot of water and that seemed to get some bites.

It's definitely no Lake Talquin but it's a lot closer to home to fish on days you have to work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine mess of fish. Minnows or jigs?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Fine mess of fish. Minnows or jigs?


All fish were caught on jigs.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Good report.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report. Always love your reports as they often include photos.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Great report. Always love your reports as they often include photos.


Check your PM walt!


----------

